# BLOGBA SZABAD HIRPÓRTÁLOKRÓL LINKELNI?



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Június 22)

Sziasztok, forrás, szerző és kattintható linkel szabad színesíteni hírportálokról linkelt cikkel a blogomat? Úgy értem, hogy nem ütközhetek szerzői jogi perbe , ha pl az index-ről origórol ecetera... websiteokról linkelt dolgokkal is színesítem a blogot?

például sakkversenyek, eredményeivel híreivel stb

köszönöm, ha valaki válaszol  (ha lehet olyanok írjanak akik értenek hozzá és biztosak a válaszbaN)


----------



## Melitta (2013 Július 15)

A blog sajat naplo, amiben leirod gondolataidar amit szeretnel megosztani a net olvaso kozonsegevel. Mas weboldalakrol bemasoloni cikkeket stb nincs helye a blogban.
Termeszetesen vannak kiveteles esetek, temak ami esetleg hivatkozast jelent informaciot a pl csillagasz temakban vagy mas olyan temakorokben amihez segitseget nyujt az ilyen informacio.
Nem hirdetunk weboldalakat ,ezek meg nem is szegeny oldalak nincs szukseguk a mi reklamozasunkra./Index, Origo/
Mint irtad meg a szerzoijogi dolgokat is szeretnenk elkerulni.
A sakk versenyek eredmenyei publikus infok es azt szerintem meg lehet osztani.


----------

